# All Nighter Moe?



## Corey14521 (Jan 12, 2014)

Hello,

          I just picked up a all nighter moe series stove from a guy at work, I was trying to figure out what one it is.  it looks very similar to the big moe but it does not have the vents on the top.  It does have moe on the door, anybody have any ideas?

                                                       thanks,

                                                                    Corey


----------



## webbie (Jan 13, 2014)

Looks like the jumbo has no vents. 
You can search around google images and likely find one exactly like yours...


----------



## Corey14521 (Jan 13, 2014)

I looked around the other day on google images and did not have any luck, here is a picture of it


----------



## Corey14521 (Feb 2, 2014)

still looking to find out what model all nighter stove I have, looks like the big moe without the vents on top


----------



## missing link (Feb 3, 2014)

Corey14521 said:


> still looking to find out what model all nighter stove I have, looks like the big moe without the vents on top
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it looks like a Big Moe but it was built that way some had the ability to have a blower some not . I have a Little Moe with the vent, that stove will crank out some heat just move it around with a small fan


----------



## Corey14521 (Feb 3, 2014)

missing link said:


> Yes it looks like a Big Moe but it was built that way some had the ability to have a blower some not . I have a Little Moe with the vent, that stove will crank out some heat just move it around with a small fan


Thanks , I have not seen one without the vents in that style so I was not sure, I updated my kitchen range and traded the old one for this stove , I think I made out ok.  Between cleaning it up and painting it and getting a heck of a deal on some insulated pipe i have about $300 in the whole project.


----------



## royrizzle (Jan 31, 2015)

That's a Mid - Moe .  A Big- Moe is longer .  If the  top plate is 21.5 '' wide its a Mid- Moe .


----------



## Corey14521 (Jan 31, 2015)

royrizzle said:


> That's a Mid - Moe .  A Big- Moe is longer .  If the  top plate is 21.5 '' wide its a Mid- Moe .[/quote
> Roy it does measure 21.5, has turned out to be a great stove


----------



## royrizzle (Jan 31, 2015)

Corey , I have seen oodles of these mid - moes, but never seen one without the louvers.  You have a unique piece there. I just can't get enough of these '' ALL NIGHTERS ''.


----------



## Corey14521 (Jan 31, 2015)

royrizzle said:


> Corey , I have seen oodles of these mid - moes, but never seen one without the louvers.  You have a unique piece there. I just can't get enough of these '' ALL NIGHTERS ''.


thanks for the info on it, the guy that i got it from had it in his hunting cabin for years, he said it was given to him for keeping someones driveway plowed out.  I look forward to using it for years, pot of chili will be going on it tomorrow for the superbowl


----------



## royrizzle (Jan 31, 2015)

That is totally awesome.


----------



## Corey14521 (Jan 31, 2015)

royrizzle said:


> That is totally awesome.


so when you suppose this thing was built? mid 70s?


----------



## royrizzle (Jan 31, 2015)

Boy , its hard to say .  Around '77, i imagine.


----------



## bushman (Jan 31, 2015)

That's a Jumbo Moe, same as the Giant Moe except for the solid cast iron door.  Cool stove.  I found a Fisher XL tonight  that I will be posting pictures of Asap.


----------

